# Grundelrezepte gesucht!



## Etamnanki (4. November 2010)

Hiho,

ich denke die Wertigkeit dieses für viele Angler nervigen Invasors wird unterschätzt. Wir lassen diesen Samstag bereits unseren See ab und daher werd ich wohl nochmal am Main vorbeischauen.

Da man Grundeln schon gut fängt auch wenn man nicht auf Sie angelt kann ich mir bei gezielten Angeln auf Grundeln auch einen guten Erfolg vorstellen.

Ich war erst kürzlich bei einem Angelgerätehändler und hörte eine Unterhaltung mit in welchem der Kunde sagte naja ich werd mal sehn wie die Dinger geräuchert schmecken - das Fleisch ist 1A.

Gut zugegeben einige werden sich beim Gedanken Grundeln zu verwerten an den Kopf langen und sagen der is doch Irre. Aber wieso nicht ein bischen Arbeit machen - die Viecher dezimieren und vielleicht noch richtig gut dabei gespeist haben.

Ich werd mich mal an einem Blausud versuchen - einfach in die Pfanne hauen halt ich mal zurück. 

Vllt hat ja schon jemand solche "Experimente" mit den Grundeln gemacht und kann mir paar Tipps geben.

mfg 

Etamnanki


----------



## Taxidermist (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

Vorab, ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit Grundeln in der Küche!
Ich würde daraus entweder eine Fischsuppe machen, oder sie durch die Fritteuse jagen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Franz_16 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

Ausnehmen, Kopf ab, den Fisch einige Male quer einschneiden, salzen und pfeffern, dann kurz in Mehl wenden und ab damit ins heisse Fett bis sie schön knusprig sind. Hoffe das Rezept stimmt noch so ungefähr, habe das zuletzt vor 10 Jahren mal mit Rotaugen/Rotfedern gemacht... war aber klasse!


----------



## Brachsenfan (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

Servus, 
ich muss erstmal sagen, dass ich von dem Geschmack der Grundeln wirklich sehr positiv überrascht war!
Ich kann auch nicht verstehen, warum manche Angler diese Fische einfach wegwerfen oder verbuddeln.#c
Ich hab bisher zwar erst 2-mal Grundeln zubereitet, was aber auch daran liegt, dass ich noch nicht so viele von denen gefangen habe!
Aber für die paar Fiecher, die ich schon fangen konnte, hab ich mir natürlich trotzdem was einfallen lassen!

Die Grundeln sind von Natur aus schon recht fett und somit kann man sie auch sehr gut würzen, da sie den Geschmack der verschiedenen Kräuter usw. gut aufnehmen!

Ich bereite meine Grundeln wie folgt zu:

1. Schuppen-Kopf ab-Innereien raus
2. In Zitronensaft einlegen(für ca. 30 Min.)
3. Anschließend Pfeffern+Salzen 
4. Genügend Öl in die Pfanne und schön goldbraun anbraten
5. Zum Schluss ev. noch weng Paprika-Pulver drüber
6. Genießen!!!

Gutes Gelingen und 
(wie man bei uns in Franken sagt)´n Gud´n!

Gruß
Brachsenfan

Ps: Musst einfach weng ausprobieren und weng mit Gewürzen experimentieren! Macht ja auch Spaß immer ma wieder was neues auszuprobieren, oder?:vik:


----------



## bacalo (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

Wie die Meefischli http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meefischli.

Auch mal hier lesen: http://www.mainpost.de/specials/lebeninfranken/100gruendefuermainfranken/art15824,3845594

Allerdings empfehle ich den Kopf zu entfernen und auch die Innereien.


Mahlzeit


----------



## NickAdams (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

Man kann fast jeden Fisch im eigenen Saft garen: einfach salzen, etwas Butter und evtl. Petersilie dazu, und in Alufolie einwickeln. Je nach Fischgröße 20 bis 40 Minuten in den Backofen bei 220 Grad. Das funktioniert prima bei Forellen, Schleien, kleinen Karpfen, Raubfischen, Makrelen etc. etc., warum also auch nicht bei Grundeln?

So long,

Nick


----------



## Ossipeter (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

Ich würde die als Fisch in Bierteig zubereiten. Schuppen, Kopf ab, ausnehmen, Salzen und Pfeffern durch den Bierteig und ab in die Friteuse. Butterkartoffel und frischen Salat der Saison.


----------



## RheinBarbe (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

Hat eine Grundel überhaupt Schuppen?


----------



## Brachsenfan (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

@RheinBarbe
Ja! Grundeln haben Schuppen!
Die Schuppen sind zwar recht klein aber durchaus vorhanden.
@Ossipeter
Die Idee find ich ja net schlecht, aber das wird dann ne sehr fettige Angelegenheit! Wer´s mag.

gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## Kleintierangler (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

irgendwo am schwarzmeer wo die herkommen sollen sie als delikatese gelten? ich habe mal eine gegrillt und gegessen war sone wette. wer die nächste grundel fängt muß sie essen. war nicht so schlimm, weil lecker sehen die ja nicht gerade aus.aber als mahlzeit? wie sollte man die am besten ausnehmen? wie beim hering mit der schere? werde hier aber bestimmt weiterlesen mal sehen was noch bei rumkommt.

die idee ist aber gut grundeln abangeln!!!!

evtl. sauer einlegen? oder grundel schnaps ?


----------



## Etamnanki (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

Echt super anregungen dabei - mal sehn werd wohl für demnächst mal mit bekannten Anglern ein Grundelangeln veranstalten.

Lassen sich die Viecher eig. filitieren? #c


----------



## Kleintierangler (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*



Etamnanki schrieb:


> Echt super anregungen dabei - mal sehn werd wohl für demnächst mal mit bekannten Anglern ein Grundelangeln veranstalten.
> 
> Lassen sich die Viecher eig. filitieren? #c


 

sicher doch spargelschäler sollte reichen!:vik:


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155935


----------



## Ines (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

Dann werde ich meine zwei Grundeln pro Jahr künftig auch aufessen. |supergri


----------



## Kleintierangler (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*



Ines schrieb:


> Dann werde ich meine zwei Grundeln pro Jahr künftig auch aufessen. |supergri


 

yeap die schneider tage sind vorbei mal sehen wann der erste drauf kommt c+r  schonend mit feuchten händen zurücksetzen #6


----------



## pawofischfinder (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

hallo fischfreunde,

da ich viel im Rhein angel, fange ich massenweise Grundeln und zwar drei der vier eingewanderten Arten: Flussgrundeln, Kesslergrundeln und Schwarzmundgrundeln (hauptsächlich Schwarzmundgrundeln).

Ich habe mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, wie man sie verwerten kann. Ich werde sie demnächst mal räuchern und dann berichten.
#h
Da ich gelesen habe, dass die Viecher 3 x im Jahr leichen, werden wir demnächst wohl mehr als genug von ihnen haben.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

Mir hat mal einer folgenden Tipp gegeben:

Kopf und Haut ab, ausnehmen, Salz und Pfeffer drüber, dann in Ei und Mehl wälzen, dann ab in die Pfanne..

Was mich stört: ihr Aussehen im "Rohzustand".. Da vergeht mir alles.:v


----------



## zander-ralf (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

Moin Leute,

Grundeln aus dem Nord-Ostsee Kanal werden ab einer Größe von 15cm sehr gerne geräuchert. An manchen Tagen werden schon mal 20 Stck gefangen. 
Ich habe diesen barschartigen Fisch noch nicht probiert, aber er soll geräuchert eine Delikatesse sein. 
Sicher muß man 10 Stck verputzen um satt zu werden, aber 10 große Schrimps puhlt man auch gerne mal als "Spezial-Food" auseinander, oder?! :m
Wenn ich mal welche fangen sollte landen die garantiert im Räucherofen. #6

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Bream_Ol (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

Naja.... ich habe als Verwertung die Dinger als Dünger für den Garten vorgesehen.  Hab mal versucht, die unseren Katzen anzubieten...... Der Blick der Fellträger sprach Bände.......:q:q

Wer weiß, vielleicht hätte ich die Dinge in Mausform schnitzen müssen :m:m

Gottseidank darf ich ab Samstag für ein paar Tage in Grundelfreien Gewässern fischen. Ich hoffe, das die Pest noch nicht bis Oldenburg vorgedrungen ist ;+


----------



## zander-ralf (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

Moin Jumbo,

nun höre aber mal auf. Was war denn auf dem Pausenbrot 'drauf, dass ich Dir damals in der Schule abgezockt habe??? ... Grundeln.. was sonst!!! :m

Spaß muss sein! In Oldenburg und Ostfriesland hat noch keine Grundel ihr Unwesen getrieben. 
Alles klar bei Dir? 
Der schöne Hecht steht Dir übrigens sehr gut.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## KölnerAngler (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

Wenn man die Viecher durch die Friseuse gezogen hat, wie issen das mit den Gräten?
Merkt man die beim Essen oder stören die nicht weiter?

Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## zander-ralf (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

Die müssen natürlich solange im heißen Öl schwimmen bis sie knacken wie die Cracker beim Chinesen!!! 
Aber im ernst, Barschartige haben nicht viele Gräten. 
Räuchern, ich sage nur Räuchern! :m

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## zulu (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Wenn man die Viecher durch die Friseuse gezogen hat, wie issen das mit den Gräten?
> Merkt man die beim Essen ?
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
|jump:



*Der war extrem gut !!!     *


#h

Z.


----------



## 42er barsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

jo,gefällt mir auch.  lol lol


----------



## Pikebite (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*



Bream_Ol schrieb:


> Naja.... ich habe als Verwertung die Dinger als Dünger für den Garten vorgesehen.  Hab mal versucht, die unseren Katzen anzubieten...... Der Blick der Fellträger sprach Bände.......:q:q
> 
> Wer weiß, vielleicht hätte ich die Dinge in Mausform schnitzen müssen :m:m



Stockenten sind gute Grundel-Verwerter! Die Tage kam eine zu meinem Angelplatz gewatschelt und hat sich von mir mit Teig füttern lassen. Als ich eine Grundel rausge"drillt" habe, fing das Entchen an aufgeregt zu quaken. Also hab ich ihr die Grundel gegeben. Hat drei Sekunden gedauert, dann war sie gefressen und die Ente zufrieden :q


----------



## sprogoe (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Wenn man die Viecher durch die Friseuse gezogen hat, wie issen das mit den Gräten?
> Merkt man die beim Essen oder stören die nicht weiter?
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Naja, wenn Du die durch die "Friseuse" gezogen hast, könnten Dich ganz andere Dinge als die Gräten stören.
Versuch macht klug.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## s.k. (7. September 2011)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

Ein Freund von mir hat gestern am Rhein Unmengen der Grundeln gefangen und auf einmal hat ihm dann doch mal die neugierde gepackt und die noch nachts zubereitet.

kopp ab, ausgenommen, gehäutet, flossenstrahlen ab, salz, peffer, in mehl gewendet und in öl ausgebacken.

um 1 uhr nachts kam dann die nachricht "experiment geglückt - sie schmecken richtig gut und sind herrlich kross".

gräten gibts nicht, nur das rückgrat.

werde is demnächst dann auch mal probieren.


----------



## 42er barsch (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

hi,
habe mich im vergangenen jahr auch mit der zubereitung von grundeln befasst.
geschmacklich sind die quälgeister hervorragend.
nur die arbeit, die die zubereitung macht ist nevig.
ich habe geschuppt, ausgenommen, kopf ab und filetiert ,gebacken und lecker.
geräuchert wurden auch welche, auch zu empfehlen.
aber es macht schon ganz schön mühe so eine schüssel voll grundeln  verzehrfertig zu machen.
grus


----------



## Kotzi (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Grundelrezepte gesucht!*

Häuten , schuppen und vorallem filetieren sind bei den Biestern echt verschwendete Zeit.

Schneide hinter dem Kopf senkrecht ein bis du unten ankommst , und ab dann kannst du die ganzen Innereien mit einem Ruck am Kopf entfernen, wenns dich stört schneid die Flossen ab, wasche alle zusammen wenn du die so vorbereitet hast, würze die Grundeln nach Belieben, eventuell mit Mehl bestäuben und ab in die Fritteuse.

Dazu schmeckt Tzatziki oder andere Dips. Quasi frittierte Sardellen mit heimischen Fischen , kriegt man in Sardinien so an jeder ecke, nur da sind die Innereien noch drinnen und der Kopf noch dran.


----------

